# SPS-Inbetriebnehmer (w/m) - Angebot



## toptecs (10 März 2011)

Hi, wir sind auf der Suche nach Freiberuflern  für folgende Vakanz mit sehr langfristiger Ausrichtung (2 Jahre ++): 

Tätigkeitsbeschreibung: 
• Aufstellung, Inbetriebnahme und Störungsbehebung von Maschinen des  Produktprogramms im In- und Ausland und alle damit im Zusammenhang  stehenden Aufgaben und Tätigkeiten  
• Wartung und Überholung von Einzelmaschinen, selbstständige  Störungssuche und -behebung an Einzelmaschinen  
• Durchführung von Kundenschulungen (Bedienerpersonal)  
• Aufstellen und Inbetriebnahme von Anlagen unter Anleitung des  Baustellenleiters 

 Erforderliche Kenntnisse: 
• 3-jährige Berufsausbildung Elektrotechnik / Automatisierungstechnik 
• Nachweis einer Elektrofachkraft 
• Qualifizierte Weiterbildung (Meister/in, Techniker/in) vorteilhaft 
• Zusatzqualifikation SPS-Programmierung Inbetriebnahme (für  Steuerungssystem Siemens S7 oder Control Logix) 
• Erfahrungen mit Maschinen und Anlagen der Getränkeindustrie  vorteilhaft 
• Verständnis für Funktionen und Zusammenhänge vernetzter Maschinen und  Anlagen der Getränkeindustrie 
• Programmieren von Schnittstellen zwischen den diversen Maschinen und  Anlagen 
• Flexible Umsetzung von Anforderungen des Kunden und des Endkunden 
• Verständnis für TOUCH Systeme wie z.B. Win CC und Zenon 
• Hohe Reisebereitschaft, weltweite Einsetzbarkeit  
• Gültige Fahrerlaubnis 
• Selbstständiges Arbeiten im Team 
 Beginn: ab sofort 
 Sprachkenntnisse: Deutsch, Englisch (in Wort und Schrift), weitere  Fremdsprachenkenntnisse von Vorteil 
 Art der Einstellung: Werksvertrag oder freiberufliche Tätigkeit 
Einsatzort: Regensburg oder Rosenheim, weltweite Reisebereitschaft

Ihre aussagekräftige Bewerbung (einschließlich frühester Verfügbarkeit  und Gehaltsvorstellung) senden Sie bitte unter Angabe der Referenz-Nr.  667-1568 an job-01@toptecs.dehttp://www.digital-forum.info/editpost-do_editpost-p_431.html


----------

